# Old school hunting photos



## SodBuster84 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have always enjoyed looking at old huntin pictures from back in the day, post some of your favorites. This one is of my grandpa, I never got to meet him, but he loved to hunt and be outdoors.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 27, 2012)

great pic. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Feb 27, 2012)

Here are some old ones...Don't know the stories behind them.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Feb 27, 2012)

a few more


----------



## wild1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Neat pics


----------



## SodBuster84 (Feb 28, 2012)

If those pictures could talk I bet they would have all sorts of great stories to tell. Great pics, thanks Medcalf!


----------



## FredBearYooper (Feb 28, 2012)

Deer Season in the U.P






Hit this with his car and just drove into town like this


----------



## SodBuster84 (Feb 28, 2012)

Love the flannel in the first pic, who needs camo. Awesome pics! thanks Yooper


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice thread, keep em comming! If you do a "search" 'Sons' got a thread with some great pics also!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2012)

I really like the old pictures.


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Feb 28, 2012)

nice old pics


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Feb 28, 2012)

Here are a few of my family members. They all grew up hunting of fishing.

My Dad on the right and my Grandfather on the left.





My Grandmother from my Mothers side.





My Aunt on the left. Grandfather (L) and Uncle (R) on the right. 





My Grandfather (Back row right of the wheelbarrow with two white stripes on jacket) Uncle to his right with white collar.





Old High school picture of CMR for you Georgia boys.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 28, 2012)

Great thread Sodbuster!!........I really enjoy the old pics!!

I think pictures of camp life would be good as well!!


----------



## Son (Feb 28, 2012)

1963 Everglades. I'm in the middle, Dad on your right, Shorty Mason on the left. I was home on leave from the Navy.


----------



## Son (Feb 28, 2012)

First buck, November 22, 1959, Collier Co. Fl. "The Glades" we called it.


----------



## Son (Feb 28, 2012)

1963, Glades


----------



## Son (Feb 28, 2012)

My Dad and his group, Eglin Field Fl.


----------



## Son (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's one more to help out the thread. This is me, bowhunting Bull Creek, Osceola Co. Fl. Early 1970's, wearing my usual camo.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Feb 28, 2012)

Son said:


> My Dad and his group, Eglin Field Fl.


wow i lived in milton for 16 yrs. and half the folks i ran with hunted eglin i and never sean a deer like them come out of their but i was still makin poo in my diaper when the pics were taken


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Feb 28, 2012)

I got this photo about 20 years ago from the sister of the man in the picture. The photo wus took here on my place, prolly in the mid 1920's or early 30's. She said Billy use to ride his motorcycle around the corn & cotton fields and shoot rabbits and looks like he wus prudy good at it. Thats a mess of rabbits his got in his hand.


----------



## Son (Feb 28, 2012)

A closeup of those Eglin bucks with my Dad. If I remember right, this was in the 60's. Shotgun bucks.


----------



## Son (Feb 28, 2012)

Getting ready for the Fl bowseason. That's me in the blue shirt.  70's


----------



## Son (Feb 28, 2012)

I bowhunted for many years and enjoyed every minute of it. This is in the  70's


----------



## Son (Feb 28, 2012)

My old bowhunting buddy. James Haislop (Mr America 1968) in Bull Creek, Osceola Co. Fl. That's a 66 chevy 4 x 4. I'm going to say the 60's because we were still using recurves.


----------



## Son (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll never forget this day. Macon Co. Al.


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Feb 29, 2012)

nice,keep'em coming


----------



## Son (Feb 29, 2012)

How you like my camo?


----------



## SodBuster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

AWESOME PICS EVERYBODY!! Keep em comin!


----------



## Son (Mar 4, 2012)

Macon Co Al, turkey hunting.  1983


----------



## Son (Mar 4, 2012)

Citrus Co. Fl, 1975


----------



## Son (Mar 4, 2012)

Central Florida, 1956 Jeep. Buck killed in Ocala National Forest.


----------



## Son (Mar 4, 2012)

Catch and release anyone?  Citrus Management area, Florida


----------



## Son (Mar 4, 2012)

Bull Creek, Osceola Co. Fl. Early 70's


----------



## Son (Mar 4, 2012)

St Vincent Island, Florida Panhandle. Mid 70's


----------



## Son (Mar 4, 2012)

1975 Citrus Co. Fl, Archery


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 4, 2012)

Heres one I put together for a friend.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 4, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> Heres one I put together for a friend.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Mar 10, 2012)

This is my father, Joe Medcalf, with his Pope and Young buck he killed in 1977.  Daddy passed away last week.


----------



## state159 (Mar 11, 2012)

Al Medcalf said:


> This is my father, Joe Medcalf, with his Pope and Young buck he killed in 1977.  Daddy passed away last week.




I'm sorry to hear of your Dad's passing Al.


----------



## cramer (Mar 11, 2012)

Great thread
I'm sorry about your Dad, Al


----------



## davedirt (Mar 11, 2012)

Awsome pics, Thats when I started in 1975 and I was 15. started with a recurve, bear alaskan 45 lb draw.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's a pic i posted awhile back. I was wanting help I.D.ing the ducks. Anyway, this is my Grandfather J.P., taken sometime around the mid 1940's in Sweetwater, Tn.
 He died of a heart attack while sitting in a field on a dove shoot in 1969 when i was 5. You always hear about someone dying while doing something they loved. Judging from the stories my father told, i'd say it was true in his case.


----------



## quackhead87 (Mar 12, 2012)

From left to right you have a drake mallard, hen mallard, drake pintail, and a hen wood duck. Thanks for the great pics everyone!!!


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Mar 22, 2012)

Great photo`s.this is my great great grandfather in Germany before coming to america.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Mar 22, 2012)

Another photo in the states.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Here's a pic i posted awhile back. I was wanting help I.D.ing the ducks. Anyway, this is my Grandfather J.P., taken sometime around the mid 1940's in Sweetwater, Tn.
> He died of a heart attack while sitting in a field on a dove shoot in 1969 when i was 5. You always hear about someone dying while doing something they loved. Judging from the stories my father told, i'd say it was true in his case.



Great pic. Nice boots for that era. Love the remington sportsman. I have an early 50's model that is still my everyday bird/small game gun.


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Mar 26, 2012)

This is a picture of a my Great Grandaddy with a bass he caught.  I think my uncle told me it was 14 lbs. but regardless a nice fish. No idea on the date.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2012)

Great photos. I've enjoyed looking at them. Wish I had some to add.

My sympathy regarding the passing of your Daddy, Al.


----------



## panhead501 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Old fishing one...*

This one is from around 1958 or1959.  Me in the center my Dad on right and uncle on left.  We caught bass like that every evening for about a week from a small lake.  Then the O2 got too low and hundreds of others died...


----------

